# Zwei oder mehrere Java Versionen ? Dringend!



## Sergo (6. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hätte da eine sehr (für mich) wichtige Frage!

Ist es möglich, mehrere Java Versionen auf ein Rechner zu installieren und diese dann auf bestimmte Programme zuweisen?

Mein Problem ist, ich hab ein Programm dass mit Java funktioniert! Da ich mehrere Filialen besitze und jede Filiale eine eigene Nummer besitzt. Ist es nur möglich eine Nummer auf einen Rechner zu installieren(oder man hat mehrere PCs und auf jeden PC wird eine andere Nummer installiert).

So jetzt zu meinem eigendlichen Problem, ich möchte jede Filial-Nummer auf meinen Rechner installieren, sodass ich auf jede Filiale mit dem Program zugreifen kann. 

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## polenben (6. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde dir gern helfen aber ich habe ein kleines Verständniss Problem.



> Mein Problem ist, ich hab ein Programm dass mit Java funktioniert! Da ich mehrere Filialen besitze und jede Filiale eine eigene Nummer besitzt.



Heißt das, dass du ein Prog hast, dass mit verschiedenen Java-Versionen läuft? Oder heißt es da du ein übergreifendes Programm hast?
Und meinst du mit Nummer evtl Version?

Jetzt schreib ich einfach mal geradewegs drauf los so wie ich meine. Wenn du ein Java-Programm hast, dass auf verschiedenen Rechnern mit unterschiedlichen Java-Versionen laufen soll, dann compilier das Programm doch einfach mit der niedrigsten Java-Version die du verwendest. Dann läuft das Programm auch auf allen Rechnern die eine höhere(neuere) Version haben. 

Wenn beim compilieren Fehler auftretten, dann musst du evtl das Programm ein bisschen umschreiben, da in älteren Java-Versionen manche Klassen noch nicht enthalten sind die du dann evtl mit deiner neuen Version schon verwendet hast.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Falls das hier alles in die falsche Richtung ging, dann kannst dein Problem ja nochmal anderes beschreiben.


----------



## Sergo (6. August 2008)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort!

Du hast Recht gehabt, ich hab das Problem doch etwas schlecht beschrieben!

Eigendlich stimmt die Richtung schon, nur weis ich nicht wirklich wie ich das Compilieren muss ?

Also, ich hab mehrere Filial-Nummern. Das Program benützt für eine Java-Version pro Rechner pro Filial-Nummer. Meine Frage, wie schaffe ich es, mehrere Filialnummern mit mehreren Java-Versionen (oder eine Version) auf einen Rechner zu bekommen? Sodass ich diesen Rechner als Zentrale benützen kann?

Wäre super wenn du mir helfen könntest! 

Danke im voraus


----------



## takidoso (6. August 2008)

Mal eine Frage: Worin besteht der Zusammenhang zwischen Java-Version und Filialnummer?
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe möchtest Du die "Programme" Deiner Filialen auf einem Rechner als eine Art Überblick laufenlassen. Daraus mutmaße ich mal meinst Du vielleicht anstelle Java-Version Programm-Instanz.
Da habe ich glatt noch eine weitere Frage: In welcher Form ist die Filialnummer für Dein Programm eigetnlich erkenntlich? Ist sie hart kodiert oder, was viel besser wäre in einer Datei gespeichert (vornehmlich Property-Datei).
Noch eine Frage: Ist es eine Anwenung mit einem GUI? denn dann würde sich vielleicht anbieten in der Anwendung für Deinen Überblick ein Auswahlelement zu implementieren, so dass Du von Filiale zu Filiale sprignen könntest, oder eine Maske zu implementieren die wahlweise mehere Filialen gegenüberstellt. Ist natürlich nur so eine Anregung und hängt von dem ab was Du brauchst.


----------



## Cojote (6. August 2008)

Ich würde dir auch gerne weiterhelfen aber selbst nach deiner wiederholten Erklärung verstehe ich nur Bahnhof.

Was ist für dich eine Java-Version? Handelt es sich vielleicht um ein Programm (gekauft oder entwickeln lassen) dass unter Java läuft und jede dieser Installationen besitzt eine eindeutige Kennung (Filialnummer) und du möchtest dieses Programm jetzt mehrmals auf einem Rechner installieren mit verschiedenen Filialkennungen?
Sorry wenn das jetzt absoluter Unsinn ist aber so hab ich es in erster Näherung verstanden.


----------

